
Why Demo's conference beat TechCrunch40 - transburgh
http://valleywag.com/tech/capitalism/why-demos-conference-beat-techcrunch40-304838.php
======
karzeem
Very interesting take on why it's good to charge companies to present at
conferences. My initial thought was that Valleywag was only covering this
because they've got it out for Jason Calacanis, but their incisiveness
disarmed me.

